# Harrisonburg, VA Bottle Show...



## Staunton Dan (Apr 26, 2010)

Here are a few pictures of a very successful bottle show held in Harrisonburg, VA yesterday. I want to personally thank those of you who attended and stopped by to say hi. Not a lot of photos but here they are:

 The show was put on by the Historical Bottle Diggers of Virginia.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Apr 26, 2010)

Here's my display which filled up with lookers early on.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Apr 26, 2010)

Here's another picture of my tables after the crowds thinned out a bit.


----------



## GuntherHess (Apr 26, 2010)

Dan had the best stuff...dollar bottles!!


----------



## Staunton Dan (Apr 26, 2010)

Here are some more buyers early on.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Apr 26, 2010)

This fellow bought my Bumgardner Beer bottle for a handsome price. He has bought quite a bit from me in the past and it was good to catch up with him again. He did really well selling too.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Apr 26, 2010)

The poison bottle collectors were well represented.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Apr 26, 2010)

Here was another table filled with some great poison bottles. Looks like the guy on the left was just making a purchase.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Apr 26, 2010)

Another table with mostly pottery. There was a little bit of everythig for sale.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Apr 26, 2010)

There were several displays. This one had some nice whiskey flasks including some nice colors and historical flasks.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Apr 26, 2010)

This display was neat and I believe that it won 1st place. 
 All in all it was a great show and fun to see some old friends that I only get to see once a year. See you all next year.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Apr 26, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> Dan had the best stuff...dollar bottles!!


 
 Thanks Matt. It was good seeing you again. I usually thow out a box of bottles for a dollar each just to get rid of some of the duplicates and ones that I don't want to clean real well. I can get rid of a lot of extras that way and the buyers seem to like it too. All in all a win- win situation. Selling the dollar bottles plus a few of the higher priced ones usually makes for a good show, which this one was.


----------



## Poison_Us (Apr 27, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  Staunton Dan
> 
> The poison bottle collectors were well represented.


 
 I wonder which one of the ladies is Joan...  Wish we could have been there....


----------



## perrycola (May 8, 2010)

*I believe Joan is on the left.*


----------

